# Officer of no color



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SWAT Officer*

with Lt. Dan Marcou

*Officer of no color*

_*Editor's Note:* You can't put the toothpaste back in the tube. The President is now backpedaling from his woefully uninformed comments made about a fine officer from Massachusetts. Calling Sergeant James Crowley on the phone and saying to the press that Crowley is "a fine man" rings hollow today because of the knee-jerk reaction we heard on Wednesday. Police work is infinitely more complex than a 10-second sound-bite, and the President's comments are just the most recent, most visible evidence that a lack of understanding about law enforcement permeates our society. I and my team here at PoliceOne hope that something good can come of this mess. We hope that some number of the public take this opportunity to at least try to understand the complexity of police work, and appreciate the fine service performed by American Law Enforcement every day._

- Doug Wyllie, PoliceOne Senior Editor

"Racist!"

Every "Officer of no color" has been there. You've stopped a car at night for a violation. The windows are tinted to obscure the identity of the driver and when the contact is made it is learned that the person driving is a person of color. The yelling, the invectives, and the charges of racism begin immediately. 
The officer will tell the driver the reason for the stop and even try at times to explain that the windows are tinted and jokingly point out a kangaroo could have been driving and you would not have been able to tell, but it is to no avail. 
In the eyes of the driver he has judged the officer to be a racist even though the officer's intentions were pure. The officer made the stop for the offense of the driver not the color of the driver.
You see, there are many officers out there who are "Officers of no color." 
These officers enforce the law fairly and impartially and they pride themselves on doing so. They are White American Police Officers, African American Police Officers, Native American Police Officers, Asian American Police Officers, and Hispanic American Police Officers. They are simply American Police Officers. 
They are professionals and exhibit fairness in the way they police.

Full Article: Officer of no color


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

The ONLY color that matters to me is BLUE. You are either one of us or you are not.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

The lastest President Obama opinion displays to us all that we must all band together. As one strong voice we can move miles, with only one voice we move inches.
No we are not all perfect but much more perfect than the people that attempt to ridicule us with their contempt for us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Could this headline be any closer to written FELLATIO?



> Telegram.com - A product of the Worcester Telegram & Gazette


 Obama playing *RACE CARD* Texas Hold 'Em should be the headline. 


"This has been ratcheting up, and I obviously helped to contribute ratcheting it up," Obama said of the racial controversy. "I want to make clear that in my choice of words, I think I unfortunately *gave an impression that I was maligning* No. You clearly stated that they acted stupidly. God you fucking enrage me. the Cambridge Police Department and Sgt. Crowley specifically. *And I could've calibrated those words differently. What the fuck does this mean anyway? I calibrate radar, not words. He should calibrate his MOUTH." *


----------



## MikeO (Jul 2, 2008)

A wonderful article. And _that _is the way that it should be. Obama put his foot in his mouth, but that doesn't change the fact that some people will believe what he said and take the comment that the Sgt acted "stupidly" to far. Hats off to the "Officers of no color" There is only a split second to make a decision, but everyone has forever to analyze it and put you under a microscope, no matter what the facts some people only see certain things.


----------

